# Another Question for all who recently had an Upper Endoscopy



## ilovepalmtrees (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, the procedure is scheduled for Thursday and I have been able to work through most of my fear.







However, after reading a lot of posts on other boards and talking to a couple of individuals, there seems to be a reaction to the throat spray. Several folks have said they had a hard time breathing after their throats were sprayed.Additionally, do you have the same feeling waking up from sedation as you do when you have general anesthesia? I would assume that you are not as groggy. I had this procedure done several years ago and I am sure procedures are different now. Please share your thoughts with me. They will be most appreciated.


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

I have read that comment about the throat spray causing gagging once or twice here. It didn't have that effect on me. It just kind of burns and tastes terrible. The intensity subsides quickly, but the stuff seemed so caustic that I was tempted to blame it more for the lingering soreness of my throat than any effect of the scope itself.As previously noted, no, I was not groggy in the least, could have walked right out of there. That is partly because they gave me small doses of the drugs (morphine/midazolam) but I think it is also a characteristic of morphine specifically. Takes care of pain and leaves your head pretty clear.


----------



## ShyGirl (Jan 13, 2005)

I had a colonoscopy during the same appointment, so the procedure might be different, but I don't remember anything about the upper endoscopy at all...I don't remember the tube going down my throat or even getting the throat spray. Unfortunately I don't remember exactly what sedatives they gave me, but it was one of those "you won't remember it" things. I felt pretty good after waking up--a bit wobbly but I did just fine when my husband and I stopped somewhere to get a sandwich on the way home (was able to eat with no problems, also).ShyGirl


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi There, I was alseep for my endscopy. I was awake when they spray my throat but not when they put the tube in. Good Luck. Leah


----------



## ilovepalmtrees (Jan 28, 2005)

A very big Thank You to Crankypants, Leah1980 and to ShyGirl for your help.All your comments were most appreciated.Thanks,Linda


----------



## ShyGirl (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm sure everything will be just fine; it is a very common procedure. Please post afterward to let us know how it went







.ShyGirl


----------



## rocketiz (Jan 1, 2005)

I have very similar symptoms (see otherbulletin board) and would be very interested in your results/diagnosis.Best of luck in your test.


----------

